# Sex lessons for eight year old kids???



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

WTF is wrong with the world?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Crazy!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A little knowledge is a danger. Look at Boris.:wink2:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or you mate > >


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very interesting topic to teach……

I used to do that with great reluctance, afraid of what might happen…

Did get many appreciative comments from parents when I told the children to look at their birth date and take off about 3 1/2 months…. (Keep up at the back there)

I then suggested they tried to identify near holiday events, such as Christmas, Easter, New Year, family birthdays etc……..

Many comments such “Oh, that’s Dad’s birthday”, or “Christmas”, “Spring half term skiing” and so on…..

Many parents at parents evenings shortly afterwards said”We had not realised that we are such creatures of habit, every one of our children can be directly linked to events, often the same one, such as Dad’s birthday”. 🤣

You might like to try the same calculations with your birthday, your children’s, and any family birthdays you can think of…….

Good luck 😃


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tonights the night.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ignorance is bliss I think.


Now tell me Dave which bit goes where?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ignorance is bliss I think.
> 
> Now tell me Dave which bit goes where?


No idea, I've got my children, so summat must work, plus one we adopted !

See one, do one, teach one !

_If you can do, if you can't teach, if you can't teach teach teachers, if you can't do anything become a Tory politician._


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've forgotten more than I ever knew.

Now that might sound wrong but it is in fact true.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have done this calculation many times. I am nine months after New Year, my eldest brother is nine months after Christmas. I puzzled for a long time over my middle brother but then realized that both my parents had Birthdays in February. He was born in November


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine is June 2nd, that doesn't tie in with anything, So I must be the milkmans.

https://www.free-online-calculator-use.com/reverse-due-date-calculator.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

School half term holiday, any teachers in your family (assuming that’s your conception date rather than birth date and that you were not very early, or late as they muck it all up ) ?

Or, simply relief that older brothers and or steers are back at school ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was born at home. My Mother registered my birth later. I always wondered if the date had to fit in with my Father's leave dates.?????


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Did get many appreciative comments from parents when* I told the children to look at their birth date and take off about 3 1/2 months…. (Keep up at the back there)
> *


Sorry: brain not working here on the back row. Explain please?

Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> School half term holiday, any teachers in your family (assuming that's your conception date rather than birth date and that you were not very early, or late as they muck it all up ) ?
> 
> Or, simply relief that older brothers and or steers are back at school ?


It's my birthday so you have plenty of time for getting a pressie.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> Sorry: brain not working here on the back row. Explain please?
> 
> Gordon


I think it means if you were born 25/12 take off 3.5 months it will give you the rough conception date of mid April I think.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I would call that adding 3.5 months 

Why not just subtract 9 months from dd/mm/yyyy and get close to the actual time rather than time plus one year?

Gordon


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think it means if you were born 25/12 take off 3.5 months it will give you the rough conception date of mid April I think.


I am pondering on 'rough conception' and wondering whether it needs handcuffs and whips.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whatever floats your boat Geoff.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet most eight year olds can give us some pointers.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I bet most eight year olds can give us some pointers.
> 
> Ray.


Hopefully telling weirdos to FECK OFF.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I bet most eight year olds can give us some pointers.
> 
> Ray.


Certainly 12. - 13 years asked me questions that I had no clue about….

Hardest EVER question, 4 months BEFOREi got married, from 13 year olds in a class where one girl had been abused by mother and sold as a prostitute on the kitchen table, question was

"Do you enjoy sex Sir ? "

Not easy to answer as they knew I was engaged but not married………..


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Question from a 14y old boy in my first year of teaching (1972): "Please Sir, how do you get a girl pregnant?"

"Michael, at your age you should be asking how do I stop a girl from getting pregnant."

Gordon


----------

